# Verzweifelte Suche nach Hilfe!



## Nightstalker51HD (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo leute,  
Ich habe ein Anliegen.  Ich habe mir für mein altes asus maximus 4 gene z Mainboard wo ein i72600k drauf ist eine corsair h75 bestellt.  Das ist eine kompakte Wasserkühlung.  Nun habe ich diese versucht auf das Board wie beschrieben anzubringen doch es will und will einfach nicht funktionieren. Ist diese Kühlung mit dem Board inkompatibel!?  Wenn ja,  kann ich diese noch zu Amazon zurückschicken?  Desweiteren habe ich festgestellt das bei dem halterahmen,  welcher aus Plastik besteht ein paar Stückchen rausgebrochen sind.  (ich vermute es)  bitte um klare antworten.  Soll ich versuche die Kühlung zurück zu schicken?  Hat jemand einen Lösung wie ich diese installiert bekomme auf dem genannten Board?  PS Radiator Einbau hat super geklappt nur irgendwie bekomme ich den Kühlkörper nicht auf die CPU befestigt,  also auf den Sockel... Tut mir leid wenn das etwas verwirrt ist,  ich bin wirklich in dieser Hinsicht ein wenig verzweifelt,  vorallem weil die Kühlung auch viel Geld gekostet hat...  Danke im voraus...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Mai 2016)

Ohne Bilder schwer zu beurteilen. Normalerweise sind die Halterungen extra und werden vor dem Zusammenbau an den Kühlkörper befestigt.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Mai 2016)

Nach Handbuch geguckt? Da steht doch alles beschrieben.

vielleicht war deine Packung nicht komplett, sende es zurück und hol dir das enermax 120, dies ist vom Preis billiger und oben drauf sehr wertig.


----------



## Nightstalker51HD (19. Mai 2016)

Mein Inhalt war soweit komplett, ich hab es auch nach Anleitung gemacht, nun glaube ich vielleicht die falschen "Stäbe" eingesetzt zu haben.  Ich bekomme diese aber nichtmeher aus dem board entfernt....... Ich versuche ein paar Bilder hochzuladen.

Bild 1:
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Diese "Stückchen" bekomme ich nichtmehr raus... 

Bild2:
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

So sieht bei mir jetzt diese Halterung aus...

Bild3:
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Ich glaube ich hab die falschen "Stäbe" verschraubt...

Bild4:
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


MB ist ein Asus Maximus 4 Gene-Z


----------



## XcTus (19. Mai 2016)

Diese "Stückchen" und die Halterung aus Plastik  sollten eigentlich ein Stück sein und sind die backplate für den Kühler. Waren die von Anfang an ausgebrochen, oder hast du die selbst heraus gebrochen?


----------



## Nightstalker51HD (19. Mai 2016)

Also das mit den Schrauben hab ich mittlerweile herausgefunden.  (Ich hatte schon schweißnasse Hände vor Angst etwas kaputtgemacht zu haben, bis ich  gemerkt hab das die sich reindrücken lassen ^^ ) Jetzt hab ich bemerkt das ich ausversehen die AMD Schrauben benutzt hatte (Schande über mein Haupt, aber nix gegen AMD^^ :p ) Und jetzt glaube ich sollte es weitergehen.


----------



## hanrot (19. Mai 2016)

So leid es mir tut, aber ich würde jetzt mal stark bezweifeln, dass Amazon das Ding wieder zurück nimmt. Das sieht ein wenig so aus als wären die durch massive Gewalteinwirkung zerstört worden.
Korrekt sollte das ungefähr so aussehen und ohne Gewalteinwirkung möglich sein Corsair Hydro Series H75 Installation Guide
Das ist aber noch kein Grund in Panik zu verfallen. Versuch die 4 Absandshalter vorsichtig wieder von deinem Mainbard herunter zu bekommen und fang nochmal ganz neu an.
Vielleicht hilft dir noch dieses Video weiter: Installing the Corsair Hydro Series H75 Liquid CPU Cooler - YouTube


----------



## Nightstalker51HD (19. Mai 2016)

Ich habe alles demontiert bekommen, natürlich ohne Gewalt. Ich habe mittlerweile die richtigen Schrauben eingesetzt und da die "Plastikgewinde" wieder leicht reinzudrücken gingen ist an sich erstmal alles ganz. Ich habe nochmal alles samt MB ausgebaut und neu angefangen. Ich versuche jetzt das alles nochmal nach Anleitung strikt einzubauen und melde mich sobald ich Fortschritte erlangt hab oder evtl. nochmal Hilfe benötige.  Danke schonmal für die ganzen Beiträge.


----------



## Nightstalker51HD (19. Mai 2016)

So der PC ist zusammengebaut und Lüfter, DVD Laufwerk, Lüfter der Grafikkarte inklusiver grüner LED (Kontroll?) Lämpchen gehen, doch der PC zeigt mir kein Bild auf mehreren verschiedenen Monitoren... Ich habe Corsair Vengeance  mit folgender Bezeichnung verbaut: CMY16GX3M2A 1600C9R, jeweils 8gb pro Slot (4 Slots)
Clear CMOS hab ich per Jumper schon gemacht, vorher ging der PC kurz an, dann gleich aus und dann wieder an und ist an geblieben. Danach geht er einfach nur an und bleibt an also wie es eigentlich soll, nur sehe ich einfach kein Bild, hab alle Anschlüsse der GPU (Asus GTX 770 DCOC 2GB) durchprobiert, auf keinem ein Bild. Ich habe sogar einen alten RAM Riegel (irgendwas von A-Data, DDR3 1333mhz RAM zum test eingebaut ob es nicht am RAM liegt, aber ich glaube nicht das da der Fehler liegt....Ich habe keine Fiep-Töne oder ähnliches.... Bitte nochmal bzw. wieder um eure Hilfe.


----------



## Dagnarus (20. Mai 2016)

Hast du die Pumpe am Cpu Lüfter Anschluss auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen?


----------

